# fishin' club folks take a look



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

this is a new promotion from minn-kota and hummingbird that you can enter to win some free stuff and enter to get your club crashed by a pro. http://www.clubcrashers.com/


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------

